

"You MIGHT be a YTF'r" - VaedaStrike

I was going to just make this post full of jokes in the vein of the tired Foxworthy tradition - but I don't have a lot of desire to actually brainstorm any and I think I might have something of some, albeit small, substance to add to the long decried appearance of frivolity and triviality that seems to dominate a good portion of the world where we're supposed to be "making something people want"<p>If you ever think to post such a thing in the future do us the favor of sharing your earth-shattering project that you're working on. Really, I can hear anyone anywhere complain about the sad state of just about anything. Give us some evidence you're actually doing something beyond complaining.<p>Secondly, take a look at the history of earth shattering innovation in virtually any science or technology and you'll find that the vast majority of innovation, somewhere in it's ancestry of ideas and causations, there's a plethora of things that, by all accounts seemed, at the time of their emergence, rather trivial and often inane. (If you don't believe me watch the series "Connections" by James Burke) So prior to railing on like a Seinfield punchline against seedless watermelon think about what you're doing.
======
ScottWhigham
Wait - what is a YTF'er in the first place? I don't get it.

And what do you mean by _If you ever think to post such a thing in the
future..._? What is the "thing" you are referring to - a Foxworthy-style joke?

Sorry but I don't get your post at all. You seem mad but, at what, I don't
quite know.

